# Jackson, Mississippi Bottle show January 19-20 2018



## BARQS19 (Jan 18, 2018)

January 19th, Friday, is for dealer setup and early buyers. Early buyers cost $20 a person including spouse. Saturday is free admission. Tables are $40 for first table, $35 for addtional but he is most likely sold out by now but call to find out. Friday schedule is 3pm-9pm. This is the largest bottle show in the South. They had 320 tables last year. There is a mix of mostly bottles but some antiques and militaria mixed in.  Any questions, call John Sharp. Number and info is on the brochure.


----------

